# Framerate von Videos erhöhen?



## Mistadon (10. Juni 2011)

*Framerate von Videos erhöhen?*

Hallo!

Ich habe einige Videos, die leider nur 24fps haben. Ich wollte sie gerne etwas höher schrauben, weil sie bei schnellen Bewegungen stark ruckeln. Gibt es dafür ein Tool? Es kann ruhig kompliziert sein, wenn es dafür eine Anleitung gibt.

MfG und danke im Voraus
Mistadon


----------



## fear.de (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Framerate von Videos erhöhen?*

Dir ist aber schon klar das Bilder = "Informationen" sind und man diese nicht einfach mal her zaubern kann?!


----------



## HAWX (10. Juni 2011)

Es liegt wahrscheinlich nicht daran das die Filme zu wenig Frames haben sondern eher am Player. Teste mal einen anderen


----------



## Mistadon (10. Juni 2011)

Ich werds probieren. Ein Freund sagte mir, er würde 25Hz empfangen und sein Fernseher würde das auf 50 hochrechnen, wodurch die Qualität bei schnellen Bewegungen sich verbessert, was ich irgendwie nicht glaube. 
Ich benutze VLC, Videoformat Matroska, 1080p. Könnt ihr mir einen Player empfehlen?


----------



## Gast12348 (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Framerate von Videos erhöhen?*

Das stimmt auch, nen Pal signal besteht auf 25 einzelbildern die im Zeilensprungverfahren auf 50hz gerechnet werden, da werden 2 halbbilder zusammengesezt was dann die 50hz ergibt. 

Aber wie hier schon geschrieben wurde, bei PC videos ist das ne andere geschichte.


----------



## Scorpio78 (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Framerate von Videos erhöhen?*

Das Video liegt halt mit der Framrate vor.
Das Ruckeln ist "normal", das hast du auch im Kino, bei HD- oder 3D-Filmen.

Edit: Das Problem kann nur behoben werden, wenn die Filme tatsächlich mehr Frames haben.
Soviel zu "25 bzw 23,77 Bilder" reichen für ein flüssiges Bild. Jeh grösser das Bild ist, umso mehr fällt das Ruckel auf.


----------



## HAWX (10. Juni 2011)

Mistadon schrieb:
			
		

> Ich werds probieren. Ein Freund sagte mir, er würde 25Hz empfangen und sein Fernseher würde das auf 50 hochrechnen, wodurch die Qualität bei schnellen Bewegungen sich verbessert, was ich irgendwie nicht glaube.
> Ich benutze VLC, Videoformat Matroska, 1080p. Könnt ihr mir einen Player empfehlen?



Das ist kein Wunder der VLC hat mit 1080p mkv's so seine Mühe, das liegt nicht an den Frames. Versuch mal die GPU-Unnterstützung in den Optionen zu aktivieren das hilft fast immer.


----------



## Mistadon (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Framerate von Videos erhöhen?*

Wenn ich die GPU-Beschleunigung aktiviere, will der die Videos nicht mehr abspielen. Er zeigt kein Bild mehr an, spielt aber den Ton ab. Da steht was von experimentiell, da wird vielleicht meine Grafikkarte nicht unterstützt...
egal, so wild ist es nun auch wieder nicht, es ist nur extrem selten, und normalerweise kommen mir Spiele bei 20Hz flüssig vor. Trotzdem danke für die Hilfe!


----------



## HAWX (10. Juni 2011)

Mistadon schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich die GPU-Beschleunigung aktiviere, will der die Videos nicht mehr abspielen. Er zeigt kein Bild mehr an, spielt aber den Ton ab. Da steht was von experimentiell, da wird vielleicht meine Grafikkarte nicht unterstützt...
> egal, so wild ist es nun auch wieder nicht, es ist nur extrem selten, und normalerweise kommen mir Spiele bei 20Hz flüssig vor. Trotzdem danke für die Hilfe!



Codec ändern hillft sonst auch noch


----------



## OctoCore (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: Framerate von Videos erhöhen?*

Ein Versuch mir dem_ Mediaplayer Classic - Homecinema _ist vielleicht lohnenswert. Der sollte keine Mühe mit HD-MKVs haben.


----------



## Zweiblum (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: Framerate von Videos erhöhen?*



OctoCore schrieb:


> Ein Versuch mir dem_ Mediaplayer Classic - Homecinema _ist vielleicht lohnenswert. Der sollte keine Mühe mit HD-MKVs haben.


 
... weil er bei den richtigen Einstellungen die GPU zum Decodieren benutzt 

Gruß Zweiblum


----------



## OctoCore (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: Framerate von Videos erhöhen?*

Ja - das ist extrem lästig - dann springt die Graka auf Höchsttakt, obwohl sie kaum ausgelastet ist. Deshalb habe ich auch den 3D-Takt auf 90/180 MHz Core/Shadertakt gedrosselt. Speicher und Spannung sind natürlich auch extrem gebremst. Das reicht dicke. Und die Karte bleibt bei 30° C.
Aber wenigstens hat der MPC-HC keine Probs mit der GPU-Unterstützung.


----------



## Zweiblum (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: Framerate von Videos erhöhen?*

Hi OctoCore,

da kannst Du aber nur für Dein System sprechen ?!?

Als ich es probiert habe, konnte ich deutlich im Catalyst Control Center sehen, dass die GPU kurzzeitig hochtaktet und nach getaner Arbeit für eine längere Pause runtertaktet auf idle. Ist ein Fehler irgendwo in deinem System...(?)

Gruß

Zweiblum


----------



## OctoCore (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: Framerate von Videos erhöhen?*

Natürlich spreche ich nur für mein System. Aber das ist kein Fehler, das ist nVidia.  Das ist auch kein Systemfehler, der Windows Mediaplayer bleibt in einem niedrigeren Performancelevel.
Und was bedeutet "nach getaner Arbeit?". Wenn das Video abgenudelt ist, geht die Karte natürlich wieder in den Idle-Modus. Ich sehe das aber nicht als Fehler an, denn MPC nutzt für einige eingestellte Funktionen den 3D-Teil der Karte, von daher ist das schon in Ordnung, dass in den 3D-Modus geschaltet wird. Aus Sicht der Karte unterscheidet sich das nicht vom Zugriff durch eine beliebige 3D-Anwendung wie z.B. einem Game. Außerdem benutze ich auch gerne einen externen Dshow-Filter, der für die Dekodierung die Karte als Rechenknecht über CUDA nutzt. Da schaltet sie natürlich hoch, das liegt in der Natur der Sache. 
Die Drosselung macht aber keine Umstände, die ist sozusagen Defaulteinstellung beim Systemstart - für die jeweils unterschiedlichen Anforderungen der diversen Games sind auch verschiedene Taktprofile vorhanden. Auf die schalte ich dann mit einem Tastendruck um. Es gibt zwar Tools, die sowas alles automatisch machen - mich stört es aber nicht, eine Taste zu drücken. Außerdem bleibt das System dadurch übersichtlich. Weniger Hintergrundkrempel ist manchmal mehr.


----------



## Zweiblum (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: Framerate von Videos erhöhen?*

Hallöchen,

ah ja, okay, das ist bei nVidia also scheinbar anders geregelt (ich habe ja ATI, wie Du gelesen hast). Hätte ich nicht gedacht, denn ich beobachte das folgendermaßen bei mir (und finde es sehr sinnvoll):

Die Karte taktet einige Sekunden hoch, decodiert den ersten Teil des Videos  und regelt dann runter, sobald der Cache (wo auch immer der liegt) voll ist. Dann ist erstmal ne Weile Ruhe und sie fängt wieder an zu rechnen.

Ah, Moment, das beobchte ich nur bei SD-Video (und DVD)... Bei HD ist de Belastung größer und es sieht genauso aus wie bei Dir...

Naja, wie auch immer: Hauptsache, es klappt.

Gruß

Zweiblum


----------



## OctoCore (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: Framerate von Videos erhöhen?*

Siehste mal... doch kein so großer Unterschied.  Beim MPC-HC kann man die Anzahl der gebufferten Frames auch einstellen. Vielleicht kann man damit das Verhalten auch ändern. Na ja... man kann verdammt viel einstellen... und _ver_stellen. Am besten stellt man ihn für seine Einstellungen von Registrierung auf Ini-Datei um. Hat man ihn mal verstrubbelt, löscht man einfach die INI und hat die Default-Einstellungen wieder, ohne in der Registrierung rumzustochern.


----------



## NuTSkuL (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: Framerate von Videos erhöhen?*

ganz einfach den divx player nehmen. bin von dem so überzeugt, dass ich jedes video mit dem abspiele


----------

